# Malaga Airport to San Pedro via...?!



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Just need some quick advice on the cheapest and quickest way of getting from Malaga Airport to San Pedro Alacantara tomorrow morning!

Jack and I arrive at about 11am and really have no idea how we are going to get there! any advice on cheap and easy ways?!

Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

willandjack said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just need some quick advice on the cheapest and quickest way of getting from Malaga Airport to San Pedro Alacantara tomorrow morning!
> 
> ...



I know the answer to this but dinner is served! I'll post back to you when I've eaten!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just need some quick advice on the cheapest and quickest way of getting from Malaga Airport to San Pedro Alacantara tomorrow morning!
> 
> ...


Am sure you can get bus direct from airport to Marbella then another to San Pedro (or taxi to San Pedro tho dont know cost).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Get onto the A7 when you leave the airport, follow the signs for Algeciros, once passed Marbella signs, San pedro is then sign posted. It should take about 90 mins to 2 hours

jo xxx


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Taxi fare is about 60-70 euros and travel time about 45-50 minutes, don't know about bus fares I'm afraid


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just noticed this reply is a bit late, he's already left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

malagaman2005 said:


> Just noticed this reply is a bit late, he's already left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I noticed that too!! Well they'll find it eventually wont they!!?????? LOL:eyebrows:

Malagaman, I know you dont post much on here, but I'm wondering, do you know anything about the school in Villa Franco, someone has told me that its a really good one!!???

Jo xxxx


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I noticed that too!! Well they'll find it eventually wont they!!?????? LOL:eyebrows:
> 
> Malagaman, I know you dont post much on here, but I'm wondering, do you know anything about the school in Villa Franco, someone has told me that its a really good one!!???
> 
> Jo xxxx


Can't help you really Jo, my girls go to school in Coin and have done for the last 4years. We did know a couple of english kids who went there but didn't really know them that well to get any feedback. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> I noticed that too!! Well they'll find it eventually wont they!!?????? LOL:eyebrows:
> 
> Malagaman, I know you dont post much on here, but I'm wondering, do you know anything about the school in Villa Franco, someone has told me that its a really good one!!???
> 
> Jo xxxx


Jo, the little school in VF is really nice. I know a few families who send their kids there. Only heard good reports, headmaster is quite progressive (but speaks little English).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Jo, the little school in VF is really nice. I know a few families who send their kids there. Only heard good reports, headmaster is quite progressive (but speaks little English).



I've heard good things too, but you just dont know. My friends who live in El Grande are planning to maybe send their daughter there and have suggested we look at it for ours???? Dunno if we're in the right catchment area tho?? I'll have a look once we've moved

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder if our Will and Jack will ever grace us with their presence now they have landed in Spain  Me thinks they may be having such a good time already that we will never find out what there new "top secret" jobs were!

:ranger:


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've heard good things too, but you just dont know. My friends who live in El Grande are planning to maybe send their daughter there and have suggested we look at it for ours???? Dunno if we're in the right catchment area tho?? I'll have a look once we've moved
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo

I don't think you are in the catchment area. Alqueris still falls in Del la Torre, not el Grande so you will probably struggle to get her into VF school.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> I don't think you are in the catchment area. Alqueris still falls in Del la Torre, not el Grande so you will probably struggle to get her into VF school.


I know, how stupid am I, move to be near a school and... well I am blonde!!!!!! Unfortunately we're actually in the same catchment area as we were before and that was the state school she hated with a passion "Torrealqueria"!!! I dont know if they'll be a way around it should we try??? My friend lives in Las Lomas and she thinks she can get her daughter into VF, maybe they could adopt my daughter???.... the way she's behaving today, its not such a bad idea!! My kids have been on holiday too long and are fighting constantly :eyebrows::boxing:

Jo xxx


----------

